# Moving Back to UK-Removal Company needed



## diaz101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Moving back to UK form Alicante as job hasn't worked out , so does anyone a cheap removal company for moving about 250 cubic feet of stuff? contents of 1 bed flat, not really though as not got a lot of stuff.Storage in Spain until I can find another job in the UK.

Any help greatly appreciated,

regards


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

diaz101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Moving back to UK form Alicante as job hasn't worked out , so does anyone a cheap removal company for moving about 250 cubic feet of stuff? contents of 1 bed flat, not really though as not got a lot of stuff.Storage in Spain until I can find another job in the UK.
> 
> ...


Moving to UK isn't cheap-I've seen quotes of 70-80 euros per cubic metre.
As for reputable companies try other forums as well _/SNIP/_had a long thread on good (and horrendous )companies. Be careful about insurance. Best ones belong to BAR


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Comes highly recommended:

Jimbo the Scot


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You could ask my friend for a quote..

All your removal needs in Spain


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I maybe able to help, just shipped a van full to Ibiza and would like to get the van back to the uk. It's big enough for you. I would be looking for expenses only (ferries/fuel). Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

I was just reading a FB page that is based in the CB area.. People advertise on it and I just saw this one...

_MAN WITH A VAN DAVE CALL 634364803 well established, *SPECIAL OFFER* €10.00/hr plus 30 Cents/km. Large transit removal van with tail lift for those awkward heavy items, no job too big or small, including house removals and rubbish disposal. Take away the worry of ruining your back and let us provide all the manpower needed for the job. 
Regular pick ups & drops offs all over Spain. 
Hire the Van & one man for €10.00/hr including loading and unloading; a much cheaper alternative to hiring a van. Based in the Costa Blanca_ 

I haven't a clue if that is cheap, expensive or anything in between.... I also don't know if he is Licenced, insured and declares his earning and pays his taxes. (something I am passionate about) 

xabiachica, would probably know the answer to that !! Sorry things didn't work out for you...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> I was just reading a FB page that is based in the CB area.. People advertise on it and I just saw this one...
> 
> _MAN WITH A VAN DAVE CALL 634364803 well established, *SPECIAL OFFER* €10.00/hr plus 30 Cents/km. Large transit removal van with tail lift for those awkward heavy items, no job too big or small, including house removals and rubbish disposal. Take away the worry of ruining your back and let us provide all the manpower needed for the job.
> Regular pick ups & drops offs all over Spain.
> ...



lol - I used him for my last move!!

as far as I know he's legal - he offered me an invoice anyway - & it's usually impossible to get one from 'man&van' types

there are several on that FB group who I wouldn't touch with a bargepole

I think he still does UK to Spain & back as well - the rates would be different I would imagine

another one is One Way Van Hire Spain | UK Spain Removals | One Way Van Hire Spain - they do part loads too


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

a possibility also is that the OP could get insured and drive my van back for nothing, save me doing it. I get my van back, OP gets there stuff back. Worth considering??


----------



## kueball (Apr 1, 2014)

Not sure if it helps but we got great service from based international moving Company.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

The problem with using a man & a van is whether you're stuff is insured. I've looked into this, thinking I could do a bit of light haulage to help fund my own trips back and forth, but to be legal is too expensive. Normal van insurance to move my own goods costs me £330/yr fully comp, but in order to move other peoples goods, I need 'hire & reward' insurance which was just shy of £3000 for the year, plus good in transit, public liability etc. which was another £270. There's no way someone can do it for €10/hr and be legal. And what if he is stopped and checked, found that he's not insured, what will happen to the van and its contents? If you can shrink wrap everything to a standard pallet, most groupage hauliers will ship 1 pallet to the UK for very little money if you can get it to one of their depots.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

diaz101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Moving back to UK form Alicante as job hasn't worked out , so does anyone a cheap removal company for moving about 250 cubic feet of stuff? contents of 1 bed flat, not really though as not got a lot of stuff.Storage in Spain until I can find another job in the UK.
> 
> ...


That's a shame. You've only been here a short whle, haven't you?What happened? Dud job, or just not what you expected?
Can't help you with movers unfortunately, but looks like you've got plenty of suggestions here!


----------

